# Canine congestive heart failure...



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

My border collie "pup" (14 this summer) has congestive heart failure. (He also has arthritis, cataracts, hypothyroidism and is half-deaf. He's had a good run.  ) 
The vet found it a couple of years ago when doing an x-ray for his arthritis. Kind of an off-handed observation "Hmmm... Do you see his heart? Probably has congestive heart failure" and we moved on to discuss treatment options for his arthritis. 

And really, that's about how much attention we've needed to give it. It hasn't bothered him any until just the past few days. Up til now, he would get winded easier and when waking up from sleep he'd have a light, huffing type of cough. But that was about it. 

Yesterday, though, he woke up in the morning and coughed and gagged like an old man with a smoker's cough. He kept it up more or less all day long. This morning he woke up with it at 3AM. It cleared up when he went outside for a bit, but he woke up with it again at 6 (his usual time to be up, btw). 

I'm going to call the vet in the morning and see what quality-of-life options are out there, but wanted to see what some of the experiences here were first.


----------



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

My rescue Border Collie (will be 11 this April) also has it. She was diagnosed with it almost as soon as I got her a year ago. The vet said that she was in compensatory heart failure, meaning that though she had the symptoms you mentioned (lethargy, cough), her body was managing. The vet warned that when she did go into complete heart failure, it would be sudden and that her decline would be rapid. I am sorry I don't have better news. I am dreading when my baby goes. She was an overbred female whose eye had been kicked out and never fixed when I saved her and she has had the best year of her life here (spayed and eye surgically fixed). BC's are special.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

My cat, Archie, had CHF. He was 12 whe he passed in '06 and it was fast. I found him on my bed late one summer afternoon, coughing and wheezing and really scared.

I picked him up, sat down on the floor and held him. In a few minutes he died in my arms. I had him since the day he was born and his mother rejected the litter.


If the vet says it's time, then go with it. He is really suffering---it's very difficult for him to breathe now.

You'll know. Hugs.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

This is so sad. My heart really goes out to you. We have a 12 year old Lab and it breaks my heart to watch his body start failing him. Hopefully the vet can give you some options, if not, bless you for giving him a good life and an easy end. 

I agree, Border Collies are special.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

a diuretic would be worth a shot if indicated, furosemide is inexpensive. might combine it with an ace inhibitor such as enalapril to help the kidneys. also inexpensive. the vet should be able to make the right call. the drugs may improve the immediate symptoms, for awhile, but chf will worsen over time. 14 years is a good run for a dog. still its sad to see them decline.


keith


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

There are meds he can take that will extend his life, quality time. as keith said. But as already stated, it can sneak up fast. If it were me,and the doc says to try pills, I would. My MIL's dog lived with CHF for years, and his was moderate. It did get him in the end, but they had a few additional years with him.

Humans live with CHF daily, controlled by pills.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

My almost 16 year old miniature schnauzer has had a bad heart for almost 7 years. He has been on heart meds all that time (tough little beggar he is!) and just this past year went on furosemide. If the vet prescribes it, then I'd go with it. Zachary coughs a bit but still manages to be happy.
Give your pup a hug for me.....


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with trying lasix. It does a good job for most CHF cases by helping to drain the lungs. If you vet will give you the script, you can get it at WM for four dollars a month. It's not an expensive drug, and can make a huge difference in the quality of your dog's life.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I lost my dear dear aussie/american eskimo mix to this 2 years ago. She found a warm, snug place to curl up in and made the transition on her own - a pretty good way to go. Till that moment she was running and interacting with us fairly normally - no suffering. She did have a hard time breathing when laying down the last two nights before she went.

Hugs.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Wishing you the best of luck with your pup, the decisions you have up ahead of you I don't envy. You'll know when it's the right time no matter how hard it is for you, you'll do what's best for your dear friend! Maybe the vet can give him something for the water retention that in turn will help with his breathing?


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

I might have started him on a small daily aspirin dose upon finding out about the heart...it might help extend his life a bit.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually, aspirin is part of his arthritis regimen so he's been getting a daily dose for nearly 2 years. 
Thanks for all of the drug suggestions guys. I'll be able to ask specific questions when we go in today. And yeah, I think 14 years is a pretty good lifespan for a working dog. Though for the last couple he's worked mostly at holding down the couch.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

My mom's dog was diagnosed with CHF when she was 10 or 11. She was quickly winded, and slowed way down, just as you describe. At the age of 13, she fell down the basement steps and couldn't go back up them. She had also had some rattly breathing that week. They had her put to sleep after that.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Well we saw the vet yesterday. 
He didn't think there was any cause for alarm just yet as he had fairly good heart sounds and lung function. 
So, a script of lasix with instructions to "adjust as needed." lol 

We've doing 20 mg morning and night.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

:dance:EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

great news


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Very good news!!!!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

CoQ10 will probably help him. Then, diuretics when he gets so he can't breathe.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Well the lasix seems to be doing just what it's supposed to. And the 20mg seems to be the right dose at the moment. 
Today he woke up with absolutely NO coughing. For that matter, he hasn't even been waking up from naps with even mild coughing, like he had before. 

Good stuff!


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

That's great news...let's hope it works for a good long while


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Has the vet said anything about watching his electrolytes while on lasix or feeding him a diet, like Science Diet that is low in sodium?

Most commercial dog foods are chucked full of sodium and sodium is a definite no no for CHF both in humans and animals.

Good luck with you four legged child. I have lost two beloved pets to CHF. One, a Dobe, lived almost a year after being diagnosed at the age of 9 with medications, another, a cocker/poodle mix lived to be 14 with the help of cardiac meds. When he died it happened suddenly. Like humans, a diagnosis of CHF doesn't mean a fast death sentence. Medicine is doing wonders with treatment for four legged as well as two legged patients. Enjoy every day with your friend.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I had an older dog that had congestive heart failure and was put on lasix. He lasted about 8 happy months and then died suddenly in the night.

Enjoy every minute now! Do all the special things you want to do together! And don't forget, lots of fresh water...and I agree with holding off on the salt.

digApony


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

badlander said:


> Has the vet said anything about watching his electrolytes while on lasix or feeding him a diet, like Science Diet that is low in sodium?


Is there ANY Science Diet (dry) that's not full of corn?? 
I've always avoided the stuff like the plague as the label just reads like over-priced Purina Dog Chow...

And no, my vet didn't say a word about low-sodium... :shrug:
I'm off to research my dog food (Diamond Lamb and Rice).


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

ErinP said:


> Is there ANY Science Diet (dry) that's not full of corn??
> I've always avoided the stuff like the plague as the label just reads like over-priced Purina Dog Chow...
> 
> And no, my vet didn't say a word about low-sodium... :shrug:
> I'm off to research my dog food (Diamond Lamb and Rice).


Have you checked Blue Wilderness or Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul? Wilderness is expensive and Chicken Soup a little cheaper, but I like either one very much. 

I feed my cat Blue Wilderness and she is 15 and looks 5.  Science Diet like Iams markets corn very well. I wouldn't use it. 

Have fun with your doggie! digApony


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Have you checked Blue Wilderness or Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul?


I've never seen Blue Wilderness locally, but I usually use Chicken Soup when we have puppies... Are either low-sodium? 
I can't for the life of me find out if our version of Diamond is low-sodium. 

As a _general feed_, though, Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice is considered a mid-upper range dog food. Comparable to Chicken Soup, the last I read and far easier to find!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I get Blue Wilderness at Pet Smart, however they don't have Chicken Soup. I don't know about the sodium content, but I am sure it is a lot less than the corn and chicken feather based foods. 

I get Chicken Soup at the local farm supply store. Regarding the sodium, I would use the best brand you can get/afford, and not worry about it. Just make sure she has plenty of fresh water handy for her kidneys. Expect her to pee more.

I have my 5 year old dog on a raw diet, but I sometimes give her a sweet potato when I make them for myself. She might like that.

I have used Diamond before and I liked it. But since I only feed my cat dry food, I spend extra for the Blue Wilderness. She's getting old now.


----------

